
The Daily Standup Is Broken, What Should You Do Now? - mlboykin
https://www.mindtheproduct.com/2019/08/the-daily-standup-is-broken-what-should-you-do-now/
======
cheeky78
I had daily standups at my last job and I dreaded them every day. It was
mostly pointless.

The main problem is that I would have to take time out of my day, many times
in the middle of a coding session, to have a 30/1 hour meeting where we could
have mostly given the same information in the form of a simple slack message.

Since these standups were in the middle of the afternoon, I almost never
actually got back into coding the rest of the day.

Now, I have no regularly scheduled meetings. Everything is as-needed and it's
great.

I also noticed that business people love early morning standups and developers
love mid-afternoon standups.

